# نحو برمجة عربية 100% برامج تصميم مع اخراج نوته حسابية مفصلة ونبدء بتصميم Corbels



## م/السيد الشيخ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اخوانى على منتدانا العزيز
اليو اقدم لكم عينة من مخطط عمل برامج تصميم تشمل كل مايحتاجه المهندس ان شاء الله مع عمل نوتة حسابية مفصلة مبنية على كود التصميم وموضح بها كل تفاصيل واشتراطات الكود المستخدم​ 
اليوم اقدم برنامج تصميم corbel او الكوابيل القصيرة وطبعا مستنى اقتراحاتكم سواء على البرنامج او المخطط المستقبلى 
طريقة عمل البرنامج عبارة عن ملف exe وبجواره ملف excel يجب ان يكون بجواره لا ينقل ولا يغير اسمه لان البرنامج يقوم بالتصميم ثم التصدير لهذا الملف والمستخدم يحفظه اينما شاء بينما يظل الملف الاساسى ثابت بجوار البرنامج كـ data base​ 
البرنامج فى المرفقات او هنا​ 
كما تعودت منكم لاتنسونا بصالح دعائكم ومقترحاتكم​ 
م/ السيد الشيخ​


----------



## ahmed arfa (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## almohandesw (20 أكتوبر 2010)

دائما متميز يا باشمهندس سيد 
ربنا يجازيك خير و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رمزي2009 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يا سلام بحد شكرا علي البرنامج وفي انتظار المزيد منك دائما مبدع تقبل مروري


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على مروركم وردودكم اللطيفة


----------



## سامو جاك (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاكسل لة باسووورد


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> الاكسل لة باسووورد


 
طبعا له باسوورد علشان ماحدش يعدل فيه وانت مش محتاجه لانه فاضى والبرنامج هو اللى بيصمم ويبعت النتايج لملف الاكسل ( البرنامج عارف الباسوورد هههههه ) ويظهرلك شيت جديد من غير باسوورد


----------



## mmken2010 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بك
فى رعاية الله ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه ياجماعة 100 مشاهدة للموضوع ومفيش الا 8 ردود 
انتوا مش مقدرين اقتراحاتكم دى بتاثر ازاى على الشغل الجديد فى البرامج


----------



## mohamed19 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يجزيك الخير يا مهندس*​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس السيد
ممتاز جدا
استمر الى الامام
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## fady-z (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز يا هندسه بجد 
ويا سلام لو فيه تفصيله للتسليح حتي لا يحدث لبث


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس سيد ... وهذا ليس بجديد عليك ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ووفقك مزيد من البرامج الجميلة
*_


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> ممتاز يا هندسه بجد
> ويا سلام لو فيه تفصيله للتسليح حتي لا يحدث لبث


 

شكرا اخى على مرورك
تفاصيل التسليح انا اكتفيت بالموضح فى الصورة زى الرسمة اللى فى الكود بالظبط


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة شيء جميل ورائع
ياريت كل العناصر الانشائية


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

م/السيد الشيخ 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بخصوص موضوع (Corbels) هل يجوز أن يتم زرع عمود يكون طرفي يتحمل (4 أدوار ) علي كابولي بطول 80 سم بدون أن يكون له أمتداد كمره من الناحيه الاخري وكذلك نهايه العمود الموجود بالدور الارضي 
(بالمرفقات رسم توضيحي )


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

والله ياخى انا شايف ان الموضوع هايكون كبير 
انا صممت تصميم مبدئى سريع طلع الكابولى محتاج depth=150 cm
وكمان عندك الكابولى هايكون فى الاتجاه القصير للعمود 
انا شايف ان الموضوع كبير اكبر من اللازم
مش معنى كلامى انه ماينفعش لكن اللى انا شايفه ان المبنى عادى فالافضل تدور على حل تانى


----------



## abumo3az (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس سيد
انت تعرف انا نفسى فى اية
دكتور عاطف العراقى يرأس مجموعة عمل من الدكاترة والمعيدين لاخراج برنامج تحليل انشائى بيد عربية زى الايتاب والساب كدة
ويكون بيشتغل بالكود المصرى والأمريكى والبريطانى مثلا


----------



## lovesemsem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا اردت ان تفيد حقا
فلتعلمنا كيفية عمل هذه البرامج وليس اعطائنا السمكة
علمنا ان نصطااااااااااااااد اولا
وشكراا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

150 سم كتير جدا يا باشمهندس خصوصا ان البلاطه هتبقي 15 أو 16 سم بالكتير كما أن ممكن أزود عرض العمود مثلا وكمان عرض الكابولي وبكده ممكن اقلل السمك (150 سم) الي 100 سم أو 90 سم


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كل شئ ممكن بس خلى بالك انت هاتحتاج عرض الكابولى يكون نفس عرض العمود المزروع عليه لان العمود ماشى مع العرض مش الطول 
ممكن تفرض ابعاد مبدئية وتصمم على الاحمال اللى عندك ونشوف النتايج ونناقشها مع اساتذتنا الكبار على المنتدى


----------



## البرنس رامى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

abumo3az قال:


> الله ينور يا بشمهندس سيد
> انت تعرف انا نفسى فى اية
> دكتور عاطف العراقى يرأس مجموعة عمل من الدكاترة والمعيدين لاخراج برنامج تحليل انشائى بيد عربية زى الايتاب والساب كدة
> ويكون بيشتغل بالكود المصرى والأمريكى والبريطانى مثلا


 

قول يارب


----------



## احمد_سلوم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر شهير (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا مهندس السيد
ووفقك لكل خير
هو حضرتك وميل الباشمهندس احمد السيد 
تحيتى 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس سيد الله ينور ويا ريت تكمل الموضوع لكل العناصر الانشائية


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمةالله و بركاته
مشكور م سيد علي المجهود
لكن ما الفرق بين الأصدار السابق short cantilever ver 1 , و بين الأصدار الحالي؟


----------



## eng_mayada (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

tmrr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس السيد
> ووفقك لكل خير
> هو حضرتك وميل الباشمهندس احمد السيد
> ...


 
وبارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل
ايون انا زميل احمد السيد



احمد الديب قال:


> والله يا بشمهندس سيد الله ينور ويا ريت تكمل الموضوع لكل العناصر الانشائية


ان شاء الله فى المخطط



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمةالله و بركاته
> مشكور م سيد علي المجهود
> لكن ما الفرق بين الأصدار السابق short cantilever ver 1 , و بين الأصدار الحالي؟


 
الفارق هو النوتة الحسابية المفصلة كما كان يريد معظم المهندسين حتى يتمكنوا من الطباعة ويراجعوا مدخلات ومخرجات البرنامج طبقا للكود



eng_mayada قال:


> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 اللهم امين وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## max_kimo2005 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على البرامج الجميلة دى جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## amefight (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

max_kimo2005 قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر


 


م/على عبدالمقصود قال:


> شكرا على البرامج الجميلة دى جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


 


amefight قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


 

جزاكم الله خير وشكرا على ردودكم اللطيفة


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أخى المهندس الكبير جدا ( سيد الشيخ )
لا شك انه مجهود رائع لا يقلل منه الا حاسد
ولكن طالما ان عنوان الموضوع ( نحو برمجة عربية ) 
فان هناك بعض النقاط لو امكن تداركها


المراجعة الدقيقة للكلمات الانجليزية فمثلا كلمة steel مكتوبة steal كذلك المصطلحات المتعارف عليها فالغطاء الخرسانى للحديد يسمى concrete cover وبعض البرامج تكتبها اختصارا CC وليس steel cover كما يظهر فى المذكرة الحسابية
الواجهة الرئيسية للبرنامج يجب ان تتضمن قائمة file & tools حتى يمكن حفظ الملف بامتداد للبرنامج نفسه
يجب اضافة امكانية ادخال معلومات عن المشروع وكذلك امكانية تغيير الكود المستخدم وتغيير الوحدات
يجب ان يتضمن البرنامج امكانية تصدير الرسم الى المذكرة الحسابية ولو على هيئة صورة - فالمذكرة الحسابية بحالتها هذه لا يمكن تقديمها رسميا لاستشارى المشروع مثلا للمراجعة - فهى تحكى عن تصميم موجود فى برنامج آخر ويلزم لفهم المذكرة الحسابية ان نفتح البرنامج الأساسى ونحن نتكلم عن مستندات يتم تقديمها رسميا فى مشروع
تقريبا كل البرامج الانشائية تتعامل مع الاوتوكاد لتصدير الرسم على هيئة DXF نامل ان يتاح ذلك فى البرنامج
كل الشكر والتقدير لك ولمجهوداتك ​


----------



## mohamedradwan39 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كثيرا على البرنامج وربنا يوفقك ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا" وعقبال ماتكمل باقي العناصر


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> أخى المهندس الكبير جدا ( سيد الشيخ )
> لا شك انه مجهود رائع لا يقلل منه الا حاسد
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المحترم زعيم الاسكندرية كل ماذكرته هو مااريده ممن يستخدمون البرنامج لان اى برنامج يوجد من يراجعه ومن يستخدمه حتى يتم اعتماده وانا اقوم بذلك بشكل منفرد الى حد كبير جدا لذلك اعتمد على المراجعة من اخواننا هنا 
بالنسبة لكل ماذكرته ان شاء الله فى الحسبان وكله تحت الدراسة وده اللى انا محتاجه منكم نفتح مع بعض المواضيع المهمة وايه اللى ممكن وايه اللى مش ممكن 

وان شاء الله فيه دراسة لتصميم كل العناصر الانشائية وكل التفاصيل المهمة وربط البرامج ببعضها وكذلك ان شاء الله سيتم برمجة كل ذلك الى صفحات نت وربما يتم برمجتها ايضا الى تطبيقات موبايل لكى يتمكن اى مهندس من التصميم فى اى مكان

كل ذلك يتم العمل فيه الان والتخطيط له وانتظروا ان شاء الله برنامج تصميم prestressed beams وهو موضوع رسالة الماجستير

كل مااحتاجه منكم خالص دعواتكم وآرائكم لكى نتمكن معا من عمل شئ يخصنا نحن العرب

وتقبل خالص تقديرى وتحياتى الاخ زعيم الاسكندرية

م/ السيد الشيخ


----------



## saidelsayedab (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور علي هذا العمل وجزيت خيرا


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

saidelsayedab قال:


> مشكور علي هذا العمل وجزيت خيرا


 
وجزاك الله الخير بمثل


----------



## القمر الهندسي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج حلو ورائع ونشكرك جدا على التعب انشالله يارب يحفظك وننتظر منك تصميم الكمرات والاعمده


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

القمر الهندسي قال:


> برنامج حلو ورائع ونشكرك جدا على التعب انشالله يارب يحفظك وننتظر منك تصميم الكمرات والاعمده


 

شكرا على ردك الجميل
وبالنسبة للاعمدة والاساسات والكمرات والزلازل كل ده موجود على المكتبة اللى حملت منها البرنامج والرابط موجود فى الموضوع

وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

دائما الي المام م السيد الشيخ
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Jamal (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح بارزيق (7 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر والله اني بحاجة لهذا الموضوع من زمان


----------



## حامد أبو عجوة (7 أغسطس 2011)

رائع


----------



## محمودشمس (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يابشمهندس وزادك علما


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (7 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرجمن الرحيم 
كل عام و انتم بألف خير 
و شيجميل 
نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## midonet00 (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك فعلا على البرنامج ولكن عاوزين نعرف كيف فعلت وصممت البرنامج على الكمبيوتر


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (7 أغسطس 2011)

اخي م/السيد ارجو من حضرتك عمل دوره عن تصميم العناصر الانشائيه بواسطه الاكسيل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (7 أغسطس 2011)

midonet00 قال:


> بارك الله فيك فعلا على البرنامج ولكن عاوزين نعرف كيف فعلت وصممت البرنامج على الكمبيوتر



وبارك الله فيكم اخوانى
البرنامج تم تصميمه على الفجول بيزك 6 وهو مايتم صنع الملف exe به
الفجول بيزك او اى لغة برمجة تكتب فيها مايسمى بالكود وهو مايقوم البرنامج بتنفيذه
وكل لغة برمجة تختلف عن الاخرى فى طريقة كتابة الكود

وملف الاكسل الذى بجوار البرنامج يستخدم لاظهار النتائج فقط لايقوم الاكسل بحساب شيئ

والمكتبة على الفرشيرد بها اخر اصدارات قمت بتصميمها

والسلام


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (8 أغسطس 2011)

lovesemsem قال:


> اذا اردت ان تفيد حقا
> فلتعلمنا كيفية عمل هذه البرامج وليس اعطائنا السمكة
> علمنا ان نصطااااااااااااااد اولا
> وشكراا



كلامك مظبوط ميه المية 
الفكرة افضل من التناول ياريت مهندس السيد يعطي الناس الفكرة بدل البرامج الجاهزة وهذا ما يؤدي الي ما يقول عنه نحو برامج عربيه مية المية 
وربما يكون هناك انسان يقدم ما هو اكبر من ذلك ولكن تنقصه فقط نقطة الانطلاق وهي الفكرة الاساسيه لعمل ما 
يا ريت مهندس السيد يستمع لكلامك المنطقي جدا ويعطي السنارة بدل السمكة 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (8 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> كلامك مظبوط ميه المية
> الفكرة افضل من التناول ياريت مهندس السيد يعطي الناس الفكرة بدل البرامج الجاهزة وهذا ما يؤدي الي ما يقول عنه نحو برامج عربيه مية المية
> وربما يكون هناك انسان يقدم ما هو اكبر من ذلك ولكن تنقصه فقط نقطة الانطلاق وهي الفكرة الاساسيه لعمل ما
> يا ريت مهندس السيد يستمع لكلامك المنطقي جدا ويعطي السنارة بدل السمكة
> تقبلوا تحياتي



كلام جميل جدا وانا مع المبدء ده
علشان تصطادوا الموضوع محتاج سنارتين مش سنارة واحدة
1- الالمام الهندسى التام بالموضوع ومعرفة شروطه وحدوده وضوابطه والحدود المسموح بها واشتراطات الاكواد وما يريده المستخدم او المصمم من النتائج بمعنى المام تام بكل تفاصيل النقطة الهندسية

2- معرفة لغة برمجة تكتب عليها او تصمم بها البرنامج الذى تريده

الشرط الثانى هو الذى لم يتحقق عند كثير من المهندسين
وممكن اضرب ليك مثال ببرنامج sap البرنامج معمول ب stifness واظن الكل درسها او عنده فكره عنها لكن مين اللى يعرف يبرمجها ويعمل بها برنامج
انا فى موضوع رسالة الماجستير عملت بها برنامج طلع عينى لانه كما ذكرت فى السنارة الاولى لازم تكون ملم بكل التفاصيل وهو ماجعلنى ادرسها مرة اخرى بصورة اعمق

الموضوع صعب شوية لكن مش مستحيل 
انا مش بدعى انى خبير برمجة وخبير هندسة 
فيه حاجات كتير بستعين فيها ببعض الزملاء وكمان برجع لاساتذتى اللى درسولى
وكذلك فى البرمجة

ممكن واحد مهندس عنده ملكة الهندسة والخبرة التصميمية يستعين بمبرمج ويعملوا شغل كويس جدا 

يارب اكون وضحت لكم كيف تصطادوا زى ماانا بصطاد

لو حد غاوى انا معاه

م/السيد الشيخ


----------



## احمدكركور (8 أغسطس 2011)

متشكر جدا


----------



## eng.ayman155 (8 أغسطس 2011)

الملف بتاع البرنامج لا يفتح وملف الاكسل يطلب كلمة المرور


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (8 أغسطس 2011)

eng.ayman155 قال:


> الملف بتاع البرنامج لا يفتح وملف الاكسل يطلب كلمة المرور



الملف يعمل نزله من المكتبة او مرفق مع البرنامج ولكن ملف الاكسل له بسوورد لايمكنك فتحه حتى لايتم تغيير شيء فيه وهو فارغ عبارة عن templete البرنامج يقوم بحساب كل شيئ ويرسل فقط النتائج اليه
ولو مااشتغلش معاك ممكن ابعتهولك على الاميل 
ابعت بس اميلك 
والسلام


----------



## boushy (8 أغسطس 2011)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> كلام جميل جدا وانا مع المبدء ده
> علشان تصطادوا الموضوع محتاج سنارتين مش سنارة واحدة
> 1- الالمام الهندسى التام بالموضوع ومعرفة شروطه وحدوده وضوابطه والحدود المسموح بها واشتراطات الاكواد وما يريده المستخدم او المصمم من النتائج بمعنى المام تام بكل تفاصيل النقطة الهندسية
> 
> ...



مشكور جدا الاخ المهندس السيد الشيخ 
فهذا تواضع منك ان ترد وبهذه الاريحية 
لكن المأمول منكم وانتم اهل له ان ترفعوا لنا حتي ولو فيديو صغير يتعرض لما تبذلونه من جهود جبارة تصف لنا فيه الطريق الصحيح للبداية السليمة لاجل ان تعمل عملا 
واقترح ان يتعرض الي الاتي :
مقدمة عن لغات البرمجة 
التركيز علي لغة معينة تري انها اسهل للمضي قدما في طريق اكثر وعورة 
فلعله يكون عملا خالصا لله ونتمني ان يجزيك الله عنه كل الخير 
تقبل فائق شكري وتقديري 
مهندس / عمر البوشي


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (9 أغسطس 2011)

boushy قال:


> مشكور جدا الاخ المهندس السيد الشيخ
> فهذا تواضع منك ان ترد وبهذه الاريحية
> لكن المأمول منكم وانتم اهل له ان ترفعوا لنا حتي ولو فيديو صغير يتعرض لما تبذلونه من جهود جبارة تصف لنا فيه الطريق الصحيح للبداية السليمة لاجل ان تعمل عملا
> واقترح ان يتعرض الي الاتي :
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخى
انا فى البرمجة لا استطيع ان اقوم بعمل شرح لها لانها ليست مجال اختصاصى كما انا تعلمى فى البرمجة ذاتى لم اخذ كورس او درسها لى احد لذلك لا استطيع ان اشرحها
اهل العلم لم يقصروا هناك العديد من الكتب والشروح بكل اللغات فى كل لغات البرمجة
بالنسبة للغة معينة 
visual basic - c# (c sharp ) - C++ Cهذه اهم لغات حاليا يمكن ان يعتمد عليها المهندس
واذا تطرقت لمجال البرمجة فسيتضح لك الامر ان اللغة ليست الامر الصعب فى الموضوع ولكنه فكر اذا تمكنت منه تسطيع التعامل مع اى لغة
اظن افضل لغة يمكن ان تتعامل معها هى C sharp
بالنسبة لى انا تعاملت مع
quick basic
fortran
visual basic
C sharp
C++ 

ولهذا اعذرونى من شرح يتعلق بالبرمجة ولكن استطيع المساعدة لمن يريد التعلم

والسلام


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ المهندس السيد الشيخ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا كل عام وانتم بخير 
ثانيا برامجك بالفعل مفيده جدا جدا للمهندس المصمم واشكرك على تنزيل هذه البرامج على المنتدى واعرف مدى المجهود الضخم الذى يتتطلبه عمل البرنامج الواحد والذى من خلفه مجهود كبير من دراسة لغة البرنامج ثم تطويع ذلك لعمل برنامج هندسى حقيقى هذا لن يكون الا من شخص محب للخير لللاخرين ولا احب ان اتمادى فى هذا الكلام لاننى على يقيين انك تعمل هذا العمل لوجه الله 
ثالثا اتمنى ان تتكاتف المجهودات من امثالك مع الزملاء المهندسيين لعمل ما يشبه البرنامج العربى الهندسى 
رابعا اتمنى ان تشرح لنا ماهى اللغه التى تم عمل بها برامج مثل الساب والايتابس والسيف وهل يمكن الدخول عليها مثل الاتوكاد وعمل وظائف اضافيه مثل لغة اللسب فى الاتوكاد
خامسا فى برنامج الاساسات والذى قام شخصكم الكريم بعمله لى ملاحظات هندسيه على البرنامج وخصوصا فى حسابات قاعدة الجار وكذلك الشداد الرابط 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (9 أغسطس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس السيد الشيخ
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا كل عام وانتم بخير
> ثانيا برامجك بالفعل مفيده جدا جدا للمهندس المصمم واشكرك على تنزيل هذه البرامج على المنتدى واعرف مدى المجهود الضخم الذى يتتطلبه عمل البرنامج الواحد والذى من خلفه مجهود كبير من دراسة لغة البرنامج ثم تطويع ذلك لعمل برنامج هندسى حقيقى هذا لن يكون الا من شخص محب للخير لللاخرين ولا احب ان اتمادى فى هذا الكلام لاننى على يقيين انك تعمل هذا العمل لوجه الله
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس اسامة وجعلنا الله واياكم من المتقين
انا اول واحد مستعد للبرنامج العربى
اللغة التى تعمل بها csi هى لغة C على مااعتقد لانها فى اعلانها للوظائف تطلب مبرمج C and VB
لايمكن الدخول على هذه البرامج بسهولة مثل الاتوكاد لكنهم عملوا ذلك لبرنامج SAP وهو موجود فى الشروح التى تنزلها الشركة API 
انا شخصيا عملت برنامج يقوم بعمل نمذجة كاملة للكوبرى ووضع الاحمال وتخصيص القطاعات والاحمال ثم يقوم بالحل ويصدر النتائج التى تريدها الى فايل او شيت اكسل كما تريد وكان ذلك مساعدة لصديق فى موضوع الماجستير الخاص به
الشركة نزلت ملف يشرح ذلك فيديو كما تجد فى help للساب من اول اصدار 11 
SAP2000_API_Documentation موجود فى تسطيب البرنامج
الموضوع ده جميل جدا جدا وانا ان شاء الله ناوى اعمل بيه شغل كبير 
تخيل تضغط زر واحد يقوم البرنامج بالاتى
1- يفتح برنامج الساب
2- يرسم النموذج ويحله
3- يصدر النتائج
4- يغلق الساب

انت لم تفعل اى شئ

بالنسبة لبرنامج الاساسات ياريت نكون على اتصال توضح ايه اللى مش مظبوط علشان نظبطه وده شيء يسعدنى كثيرا
اميلى على البرنامج
وتقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## amr osheiba (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aymanallam (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أغسطس 2011)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس اسامة وجعلنا الله واياكم من المتقين
> انا اول واحد مستعد للبرنامج العربى
> اللغة التى تعمل بها csi هى لغة C على مااعتقد لانها فى اعلانها للوظائف تطلب مبرمج C and VB
> لايمكن الدخول على هذه البرامج بسهولة مثل الاتوكاد لكنهم عملوا ذلك لبرنامج SAP وهو موجود فى الشروح التى تنزلها الشركة API
> ...


الاخ المهندس السيد الشيخ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه والتى ادعو الله معها ان نبدأ فى الاتجاه فى التعامل مع برنامج الساب فى البرمج كما نتعامل مع الاتوكاد بلغة اللسب لان ذلك سوف يدفعنا الى التعمق والمعرفه اكثر ومحاولة ادخال الكودات العربيه فى هذه البرامج 
ثانيا لاحظت فى المحاولات لامثالك من المبرمجيين وادعو الله ان يكثر منهم لاننا فى حاجه الى الكثير منهم فى الفتره القادمه وعلى سبيل المثال الاخ المهندس عبد الجواد من الشقيقه سوريا التى ادعو لاهلها بالثبات والصبر وان يكشف عنهم الغمه فى هذه الايام المباركه هو التعامل مع ال element فقط اى تصميم الكمرات تصميم قطاع معرض لعزوم تصميم قطاع عمود وهكذا ولكن لم يتم التعرض لتحليل البلاطات وكذلك استاذنا المهندس حسين رضا من العراق 
هل لان تحليل البلاطه يحتاج الى دراسة ال finite element لست اعرف السبب فهل نستطيع عمل برنامج يحل بلاطه solid slab مثلا نبدأ به على سبيل التجربه 
لى طلب اخرى هل يمكن شرح لنا المثال الذى قمت بعمله على برنامج الساب ان لم يكن هناك مانع لذلك 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (10 أغسطس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس السيد الشيخ
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه والتى ادعو الله معها ان نبدأ فى الاتجاه فى التعامل مع برنامج الساب فى البرمج كما نتعامل مع الاتوكاد بلغة اللسب لان ذلك سوف يدفعنا الى التعمق والمعرفه اكثر ومحاولة ادخال الكودات العربيه فى هذه البرامج
> ثانيا لاحظت فى المحاولات لامثالك من المبرمجيين وادعو الله ان يكثر منهم لاننا فى حاجه الى الكثير منهم فى الفتره القادمه وعلى سبيل المثال الاخ المهندس عبد الجواد من الشقيقه سوريا التى ادعو لاهلها بالثبات والصبر وان يكشف عنهم الغمه فى هذه الايام المباركه هو التعامل مع ال element فقط اى تصميم الكمرات تصميم قطاع معرض لعزوم تصميم قطاع عمود وهكذا ولكن لم يتم التعرض لتحليل البلاطات وكذلك استاذنا المهندس حسين رضا من العراق
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا م/اسامة
فعلا المبرمجين لا يتعاملون مع finite element كثيرا لصعوبة الموضوع وكذلك هذا الموضوع يجعل المبرمج يدخل فى موضوع اخر وهو inter face لكى يمكن المستخدم من التعامل مع البرنامج وهذه مجال فى البرمجة ولها مؤلفات خاصة بـ graphics اما الكمرة والعمود فالموضوع بسيط
ولكن بالنسبة لى شخصيا الموضوع فى الحسبان ولكن لم يات وقته بعد

وبالنسبة للتعامل بالبرمجة مع الساب ان شاء الله ممكن اعمل لها شرح قريبا ان شاء الله ربما يستفيد به احد
والله المستعان

ولكنك لسه ماارسلتش تعليقاتك على برنامج الاساسات
وتقبل خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## eng.ebeadwelcome (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا" وأثابك الجنة والمغفرة على مجهوداتكم الكريمة انة سميع بصير،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، آمين


----------



## Eng.zeky (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سامح جورجى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

سامح جورجى قال:


> ممتاز





eng.zeky قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*​





eng.ebeadwelcome قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا" وأثابك الجنة والمغفرة على مجهوداتكم الكريمة انة سميع بصير،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، آمين




جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس عامر (15 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدكم وبارك الله بيكم البرنامج جيد.............


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك خير و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بك
فى رعاية الله ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## عزت محروس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> اخوانى على منتدانا العزيز
> ...


 

عاشت ايدك...جزاك الله خير​


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## al batsh (30 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير يا مهندس مع الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
البرنامج جميل ورائع 
منتظر المزيد


----------



## al batsh (25 أبريل 2012)

الله اكبر .......... هذه بداية التطور الكبير الله يحييك يا مهندس سيد (أخوك من فلسطين
عمر البطش)


----------



## awad hamed (25 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر علي البرنامج
ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك ومزيد من الابداع


----------



## محمود 2015 (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ولوممكن اعرف ازاى بتتعمل البرامج اللى زى كده


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (4 يناير 2013)

*عن البرمجة*



محمود 2015 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ولوممكن اعرف ازاى بتتعمل البرامج اللى زى كده



وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا البرامج علشان تعملها لازم تتقن حاجتين 
الاولى هى لفة البرمجة اللى هاتشتغل عليها والبرامج اللى معاك معموله بلغة الفجول بيزك ودى لغة سهلة وبسيطة وممكن تلاقى فيها شروح كتيرة لانها لغة قديمة
الحاجة التانية هى انك تكون متمكن علميا من الحاجة اللى هاتعملها برنامج علشان تتجنب الاخطاء وتراعى القيم الهندسية حسب الكود او طريقة التصميم اللى انت شغال عليها
واخيرا لازم قبل ماتقدم على خطوة زى دى شوف انت عايز تبرمج ليه ؟؟؟؟
علشان تعمل برامج زى اللى معمولة ؟ يبقى موضوع مالوش لازمة لان البرامج بتاخد وقت كتير ومجهود اكبر وعموما احنا كمهندسين مدنى انك تكون بتعرف تبرمج مش بيزيدك ولا بيعلى مكانتك الهندسية للدرجة الا اذا مثلا ربنا كرمك وعملت حاجة زى الساب او الايتاب وهكذا(الموضوع مش مستحيل بس تقيل شوية ومحتاج مجهود)
معرفتك بالاكواد والتعامل مع البرامج الهندسية افضل 

م/ السيد الشيخ


----------



## bregadeer (5 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة بس لو سمحت على اي كود؟


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (5 يناير 2013)

bregadeer قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة بس لو سمحت على اي كود؟



ده الكود المصرى


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (5 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 يناير 2013)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> ده الكود المصرى


كل الشكر وكل التقدير للمهندس القدير السيد الشيخ ونطلب منه المزيد والمزيد لكى يضئ لنا شمعه فى الظلام الدامس الذى نعيش فيه فى ظل عدم وجود برنامج عربى شامل سواء للتحليل الانشائى أوبالتصميم لاى كود عربى فلتكن أنت البدايه ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hawkar1 (6 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## m_sweedy (6 يناير 2013)

الف شكر للمهندس السيد الشيخ على المجهود الكبير والهدف السامى الذى يسعى فى تحقيقه


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (6 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كل الشكر وكل التقدير للمهندس القدير السيد الشيخ ونطلب منه المزيد والمزيد لكى يضئ لنا شمعه فى الظلام الدامس الذى نعيش فيه فى ظل عدم وجود برنامج عربى شامل سواء للتحليل الانشائى أوبالتصميم لاى كود عربى فلتكن أنت البدايه ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى



ياباشا الكلام ده كبير علينا القدير وشمعة والظلام ودامس ربنا يحفظ اساتذتنا بالمنتدى ونتعلم منهم
وبلاش تجرنى اتكلم على البرنامج الكبيييييييييييييير دلوقت
دعواتكم


----------



## hema81 (7 يناير 2013)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> ياباشا الكلام ده كبير علينا القدير وشمعة والظلام ودامس ربنا يحفظ اساتذتنا بالمنتدى ونتعلم منهم
> وبلاش تجرنى اتكلم على البرنامج الكبيييييييييييييير دلوقت
> دعواتكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا م . السيد الشيخ وفى انتظار المزيد 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (7 يناير 2013)

وجزاكم الله جميعا الخير بمثل


----------



## نزيه القاق (20 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا
وبانتظار المزيد مشكورا


----------



## eng1saif (21 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصحناوى (11 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ragab hendawy (20 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور يا مهندس سيد على الموضوع المميز . هل المقصود ب b عرض البراكت الخارج من العمود . شكرا
و لماذا عند وضع Qu بصفر يعطى error . تحياتى


----------



## janyour (22 ديسمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم... الرابط لا يعمل جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mphamed riad adam (25 ديسمبر 2017)

أحببتك فى الله


----------



## olma (25 ديسمبر 2017)

أخي الكريم هل يوجدد فيروس في الملف ، اقد أعطاني مضاد الفيروسات عن وجود فايروس و رفض الكموبيتر فتح الملف


----------



## حذيفه محمد (5 يناير 2018)

شكرا


----------



## عمر عبد الرزاق (7 يونيو 2018)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله خير


----------

